# 6.4a on HR10-250



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

My HR10-250 got 6.4a software early this morning. I just updated it using the slicer. 

Now to see if remote scheduling works!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I've heard that 6.4a should start rolling out normally (no need for slicer) sometime this week.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> I've heard that 6.4a should start rolling out normally (no need for slicer) sometime this week.


I have to use slicer because my HR10-250 is hacked and does not call in to initiate the service update once the software is on the machine.

*Update: The remote DVR scheduler from the DIRECTV website now works on the HR10-250. *

The only precaution is to make sure you select a program to be recorded on a channel the HR10-250 actually receives. (No MPEG4.)


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, Cool. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah. I've had 6.4a on mine for a few days. I scheduled the Indy500 on one of them through the website. Worked great!


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

how's it gonna work with OTA stations? the top local station will be recorded in HD?

and will the HD station OTA be on top on the DTV website?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

OTA channels are currently not supported via DVR scheduler.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> I have to use slicer because my HR10-250 is hacked and does not call in to initiate the service update once the software is on the machine.
> 
> *Update: The remote DVR scheduler from the DIRECTV website now works on the HR10-250. *
> 
> The only precaution is to make sure you select a program to be recorded on a channel the HR10-250 actually receives. (No MPEG4.)


Smuuth - My understanding was that 6.4 supported Remote Scheduling, but it was useless until DIRECTV officially starts rolling out 6.4 (you got it "unofficially") and flips the switch to enable Remote Scheduling requests from the web to the HR10-250s running 6..4 ... have you actually tried to schedule a remote remote recording yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

When we receive news that 6.4a has started to roll out on its own, we'll post release notes and start an issue thread.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

You might want to do that now, Shadow. Remote scheduling shows active on my HR10-250. I'm away from the receiver and can't verify the software version.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Smuuth - My understanding was that 6.4 supported Remote Scheduling, but it was useless until DIRECTV officially starts rolling out 6.4 (you got it "unofficially") and flips the switch to enable Remote Scheduling requests from the web to the HR10-250s running 6..4 ... have you actually tried to schedule a remote remote recording yet?


When I went to remote scheduling last week, both my HR10-250s showed up as choices and I was able to submit a show to one (by accident, since it did not tell me which machine was which and I wanted to do it on the HR20). It did not record because I am still on 6.3f, but I got no error codes at all.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Smuuth - My understanding was that 6.4 supported Remote Scheduling, but it was useless until DIRECTV officially starts rolling out 6.4 (you got it "unofficially") and flips the switch to enable Remote Scheduling requests from the web to the HR10-250s running 6..4 ... have you actually tried to schedule a remote remote recording yet?


Yes, I have successfully completed several remote recordings since the update. I scheduled the first test recording yesterday as I posted above and it recorded on my HR10-250 just fine.

Just to be strictly correct, I did get 6.4a "officially."

On my system, as on all HR10-250s, the "slices" for the updated software come from the satellite. The difference is that on an unmodified HR10-250, the OS "calls home" daily and performs a check to see if all the "slices" have been downloaded, and if they have, it then initiates the service update.

Since I don't want to lose the modifications (networking, TivoWebPlus, etc.) I have made to my HR10-250, which would all be gone if I let it do the service update on its own, I have modified it so it does not "call home." Instead, I use a program called the "Slicer" through an FTP connection which lets me do the update manually.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> Yes, I have successfully completed several remote recordings since the update. I scheduled the first test recording yesterday as I posted above and it recorded on my HR10-250 just fine.


I missed that you tested it yesterday - sorry. But cool that it works!



> Just to be strictly correct, I did get 6.4a "officially."
> 
> On my system, as on all HR10-250s, the "slices" for the updated software come from the satellite. The difference is that on an unmodified HR10-250, the OS "calls home" daily and performs a check to see if all the "slices" have been downloaded, and if they have, it then initiates the service update.
> 
> Since I don't want to lose the modifications (networking, TivoWebPlus, etc.) I have made to my HR10-250, which would all be gone if I let it do the service update on its own, I have modified it so it does not "call home." Instead, I use a program called the "Slicer" through an FTP connection which lets me do the update manually.


I haven't heard of anyone having 6.4a installed via automatic phone-home yet, so that's why I said you go it "unofficially", because you took action to have the slices installed, versus waiting for the receiver to be authorized via a phone-home to install it on its own. And I understand why you didn't wait for the phone-home...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've gone ahead and opened the issues thread for this release, even though it has not been confirmed as an automatic release yet.


----------

